# Jim Jackson



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You should think about signing Jim Jackson because as of now, you don't have a quality SG

C-Camby
PF-Hilario
SF-Anthony
SG-Jackson
PG-Miller

Still a lottery team, but definitely better than last year. Draft a SG next year, and you could have your team of the future.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

No way he would want to come here unless we overpay. I could see him going to Dallas. They're looking to sign somebody. Anybody.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Considering JJ would probably only get the minimum wherever he'll go, he pretty much has his choice of teams. I suppose if the Nuggets offered a larger deal he would probably consider them, but I don't like that idea much. I'd just start White at the 2, even if he's probably better suited for the 3.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

id like jj for a nice one year deal (or steve smith).


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

Stephen Jackson or John Barry


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Is Skita not in the Nuggets future plans?


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Is Skita not in the Nuggets future plans?


Yes he's but he's a sf/pf.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Is Skita not in the Nuggets future plans?


Skita is a forward and it scares me that you do not know that. It's not surprising though. You'll know him when he explodes in a year though.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Skita is a forward and it scares me that you do not know that. It's not surprising though. You'll know him when he explodes in a year though.


I know who he is, he wasn't in the lineup Wilt posted. He said it could be the Nuggets lineup of the future. That is why I asked if Skita was in there future plans.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ND.Ent</b>!
> Stephen Jackson or John Barry


jackson? :no: 

barry? :yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What exactly is wrong with Rodney White?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> What exactly is wrong with Rodney White?


I really dont think White can play SG..I would rather have Jackson/Barry...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Did you actually watch him last year? Probably not. Rodney can play shooting guard just fine.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I know who he is, he wasn't in the lineup Wilt posted. He said it could be the Nuggets lineup of the future. That is why I asked if Skita was in there future plans.



So there are no plans to play Skita and Melo at the same time? Carmelo could easily play the 2.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Did you actually watch him last year? Probably not. Rodney can play shooting guard just fine.


I would rather have Jackson or Barry still..Even if he did do good at SG last year..


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather have Jackson or Barry still..Even if he did do good at SG last year..


Right...

It's too bad Nuggets fans are so damn clueless. Jim Jackson is a good player but is getting old. Barry just straight up sucks. Rodney has a chance to be something special if he's given the opportunity. You'll see this year.


----------

